# Columbia Frame For Sale



## fat tire trader (May 1, 2019)

Hello,
My friend is selling a Columbia frame on Ebay.
I have not personally inspected it yet, but I can.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WESTFIELD-...252477?hash=item443c49e77d:g:vrQAAOSwhmNcx3jd

eBay item number:
293069252477


----------



## Mercian (May 2, 2019)

Hi All,

Comparing this to known frames, MG95736, J10, is in the middle of a batch of G519, being built in October 1942. The M is unusual, being an upside down W. I have seen this before, and it is the same W as was being stamped on civilian Westfields at this time, so was either an error, or for some reason the M was not available. Either way, I think it's OK.

Is the blue paint on the fork the same as the postwar USAF blue we've seen a few times now?

For posterity, here are the (slightly tidied) pictures and description.

_Very Rare WWII Military issue Westfield Columbia frame serial # MG95736 = 1942. 18” frame 22” top tube. Believe it’s M305 military issue #. Can see the original military green paint on bottom bracket. Frame in pretty good shape.. bottom bracket has flat spot on bottom, stays crushed at bb from kick stand. Fork has blue paint, appears to be original or correct fork for the frame, bearing grooves on steerer, threads good. Thanks. _

_














































_

Best Regards,

Adrian_
_


----------



## fat tire trader (May 3, 2019)

It does look like that blue to me, but I don't trust myself comparing colors of bikes on computer screens.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 3, 2019)

Very cool bike. Did military bicycles typically not have a badge? Anything special with the tires to prevent flats? Thanks.


----------



## Mercian (May 4, 2019)

Hi Balloonoob,

Typically, the Columbia G519 like this had a plain 'Columbia' circular badge in brass and later, tin plated steel. The Huffmans had a Huffman winged badge in steel.

In comparison, the civilian bikes made by these companies mid war did not have badges, but were stamped W or H for Westfield or Huffman. The 'upside down W' i refer to in my first post is the one used to identify civilian bikes as Westfield (stamped in the correct orientation, before the frame number).

Tyres are standard balloon.

One of our site members, Johan,  has his own site that will answer pretty well all of your questions (-:

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm

Happy reading,

Adrian


----------



## Balloonoob (May 4, 2019)

Cool thanks man


----------



## Balloonoob (May 4, 2019)

That is a very cool article. Thanks again.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 5, 2019)

I inspected the frame today. The only damage that I saw was the kickstand damage and the forks grooved steerer tube. Looks like a good project. I think that I have the correct replacement drop out set screws, nos.


----------



## GPWPAT (May 9, 2019)

I was tracking this. But it quickly got out of what I was comfortable spending. Sold at $912 + shipping. That was a $1,000 frame.


----------



## Whitey1736 (May 9, 2019)

GPWPAT said:


> I was tracking this. But it quickly got out of what I was comfortable spending. Sold at $912 + shipping. That was a $1,000 frame.




Yea I was following too and so wanted to buy it but also, I so didn’t want a divorce given that price.


----------

